# N scale 74x33 inch



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

I downsized from a 10x11 ft HO Layout to small N layout. Have some ideas on scenery but nothing in Stone yet.
Mike


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

Very nice start on the layout, Mike. My 11' x 6' N scale layout also used folding tables for legs. Those tables make a very strong and stable base for a layout.


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

My homemade jump port throttles, not pretty underneath but they work good.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

oh sweet . ill be watching. thanks for the photos looking good.


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

I replaced 2 Atlas remote turnouts on the back side of the layout already. was getting about a 20% derailing problem. A lot of rocking at high speeds. After trying to sand and correct them, I pulled them and set Peco manual turnouts. The Peco turnouts work flawlessly.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

o boy progress .


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

im late with this , but here is a vid of very simple and fast portable layout all done in a day
hope the link works for ya. if not just google dinkey build


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice job, sid! It just goes to show what can be done in one day of hard work.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

flyboy2610 said:


> Nice job, sid! It just goes to show what can be done in one day of hard work.


oh not mine i found this while scouring the web and thought wow this is interesting, then thought about this this guy wanting a light weight portable unit and put 2 an 2 together witch equals 9 right hahahahah:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

*Plastering*

Added some hills and plaster.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

sweet . i thought plaster was heavy stuff. i like how its coming along . im getting more ideas and inspired .


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

*Base coat of ground cover*

Adding some Fine and Coarse turf. The plaster did add some weight but its still easy to move around.. Rocks and trees are next.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The layout is starting to shape up nicely.

Looking good.

Magic


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking very good!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

looking sweet got my eye on this one thanks for the updates too.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking very nice!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

thats turning quite well. im gunna have to rethink about plaster for my new layout . when ever i get the darn table built. thanks for updates and pics.


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

*Plaster to Foam wall*

I cut away the plaster wall and replaced with foam. The foam was covered with a watered down mix of joint compound that I let dry overnight, then painted with a latex wash.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2018)

The rock cliff looks fabulous Dudlee. Excellent work.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

nice.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

*Added Hills and Ballast*

Filled in a flat spot with paper towels in plaster. I'm using Arizona Rock & Mineral ballast. The road will connect the pickle works to the freight depot and engine house, then over the hill to a barn.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

You're doing some really nice work there, Dudlee!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The ballast and the hills are looking great.
Nice work, you're moving right along.

Magic


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

this is turning out great love all of it. thank you for all the up dates.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Arizona Rock & Mineral??


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

http://store.rrscenery.com/


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

*Added buildings*

Thanks for the words of encouragement and 
Thanks to BNSF for the AZ Rock link.

I finished off a box of Raisin Bran so I used the box to make some buildings. The pickle works is made from balsa. I had the LED's leftover from my HO layout.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Awesome. And thanks for the link....

Oh, by the way, I've been looking at that just plug lighting system, How is it?


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

*Filling edge for fascia board*

Had to fill in scenery edge to match the fascia board. I plan to use Velcro to hold the fabric curtain. I glued spring type clothes pins to the fascia on my HO layout to hold the fabric, but I think velcro will be easier to deal with.
The Just-Plug lighting works great. Amazing how Bright the LEDs are. I have the dimmers almost all the way down. I was able to power the controller from the same wall wart power supply I used for one of the jump port throttles.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

looking great. did you make the crates on the loading dock too?


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

thanks Sid, I made the crates from a piece of Ash wood. The first attempt using Poplar didn't work, the wood was too soft. I tried to cut the grooves between the crates with a chisel and razor blade but the didn't work either,, a hack saw blade worked the best.. I made the Salt bags at the pickle works from little bits of Play-Doh..


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you for the how too. very neat. i need to make me some. love the pickle works too. i was wondering why the holes in the floor but now i understand . lol


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Very clever!


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Dudlee, liking your layout. Very similar to what I'm wanting to do, and I have been watching this. I'm wondering how many incline/decline set's it took to get your elevated tracks on that one end?
Keep up the good work, enjoying the pics.


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

*Ready to Expand*

Some latest photos. I'm thinking about adding a 2'x4' section off the left side of the layout. Would extend the outer loop to be an "L" shape. I could add 2 or 3 switching lanes inside the new addition. 
BNSF, I used 4 pieces of the 2 percent incline/decline set from woodland scenics. 2 on the inside loop and 2 on the outside loop.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

looks great not too much stuff but just enough


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

A lot of fun on that table.....


----------

